# My almost 2gal snail/crayfish tank



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

This is the only small tank I own. I found it outside with an eclipse style overhead filter and 13watt bulb all working great just a bit scratched up not a big deal lol it turned out to be very handy
It's usually just for the snails I want to keep for breeding.
I had another batch of baby crayfish so decided to toss some in and watch them and the snails move around. Videos were taken with my iPhone turned out ok 
#1





#2





#3


----------

